# Wolfsbarsche –  das erste Mal



## Blauortsand (7. August 2005)

Seit ein paar Jahren schwirrten diese Wolfsbarsche in meinem Kopf herum. Beim Meerforellenfischen hatte ich Angler von Sylt kennengelernt, die mir von der Wolfbarschangelei auf der Insel berichteten das war vor ungefähr 2 jahren und es hat bis heute gedauert bis ich endlich mal loskam!
Meerforellengeschirr gepackt mit dem Auto nach Niebüll ab in den Zug dann auf der Insel weiter mit dem Bus nach Hörnum! Dort sollten sie sich rumtreiben besonders die Enden der Insel sowie die Buhnen in Westerland sollen regelmäßig Fische hervorbringen.
Die Laune war klasse und von den gemeldeten 4-7 Liter Regenwasser von oben war nichts zu sehen – gab zum Glück den ganzen Tag nichts von oben dafür aber einen Sonnenbrand – die guten alten Wetterprognosen!
Nach ca. einer halben Stunde rummste es ordentlich in meiner Rute – leider nur ein Fehlbiss aber der Zeigte, dass wir mit unserer Platzwahl gar nicht so falsch lagen!!!
Wir hatten einen Ort ausgesucht an dem sich die Strömung brach und tiefes Wasser in der Nähe war gefischt haben wir mit Blinkern die bei dem Auflaufenden Wasser soeben zum Grund kamen bevor sie von der Strömung zu weit quer ab gerissen wurden!
5 Minuten nach der ersten Attacke bekam Christan dann den ersten fisch dran nach kurzer zeit konnte er dann einen mit einem breiten grinsen seinen ersten Wolfsbarsch anlanden.
Michael und ich zogen alsbald nach und wir werlebten einen klasse tag und jeder von uns fing ein paar Fische zwischen 35 und 45 cm. Am besten gefangen haben Snaps Dragets in Weiß  und Silber sowie Neongelb/Grün in 20 und 25 gramm aber auch eine Spingerfliege die ich leider nach kurzer Zeit verhängte brachte einen schönen Fisch! Gummifische hatten wir auch dabei aber leider waren die Gewichte zu niedrig und beim Blinkern bekamen wir fast alle Fische direkt über dem Grund bei einer Köderführung wie beim Dorschfischen von der Küste!
Die Bisse kamen echt brachial und ein 2 pfündiges Wölfchen lässt sich von der Kraft her mit einer pfündigen Forelle drilltechnisch vergleichen! Aufjedenfall wird mich die Nordseeküste jetzt öfters mal wieder erblicken da scheint eine neue Leidenschaft in mir ausgebrochen zu sein wenn ich überlege was die lütten schon gefightet haben und da sollen sich Fische bis 70cm rumtummeln - oh ha!

To be continued .... da gibts noch viele Stellen zu entdecken!


----------



## Hummer (7. August 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche –  das erste Mal*

Nicht schlecht! :m

Als ich das letzte Mal auf Sylt war, so vor 25 Jahren, gab´s an den genannten Stellen nur Hornhechte.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Blauortsand (7. August 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche –  das erste Mal*

:q  |uhoh:  :q


----------



## Hummer (7. August 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche –  das erste Mal*

Nu hör aber mal auf mit den Bildern  - sonst muss ich mir noch nen Porsche mieten und nach Westerland fahren :q

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Sailfisch (7. August 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche –  das erste Mal*

Was es nicht alles gibt auf Sylt!


----------



## Truttafriend (8. August 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche –  das erste Mal*

Sauber Jelle #r

Das mit der Bahn und dem Bus hat mich bisher auch abgeschreckt und mit eigenem Auto wars immer so teuer. 

Geile Aktion von euch #6


----------



## Reppi (8. August 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche –  das erste Mal*

Super Jelle !! Endlich mal ein Beweis, dass es die Jungs tatsächlich gibt !
Ok, diese Größe fange ich hier jeden Tag...   , nee, wenn ich das so sehe, werde ich mich auch mal auf den Weg machen; in der Nähe von St-Peter häufen sich auch die Fangmeldungen.........
Gruß Uwe


----------



## oh-nemo (8. August 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche –  das erste Mal*

Astrein Jelle #6
Es ist keine Legende......Wölfe gibt es wirklich.
Du machst auch alle Weltmeere leer.....


----------



## käptn iglo (8. August 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche –  das erste Mal*

gratuliere schmecken die so gut wie sie aussehen ?


----------



## Jirko (8. August 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche –  das erste Mal*

...gratuliere jelle! wolfsbarsch in´s visier genommen und erfolg gehabt - alle achtung und nen digges petri nachträglich #6... mal sehen, ob uns dat in kürze auch gelingt, mit den in´s visier genommenen  #h


----------



## Rausreißer (8. August 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche –  das erste Mal*

Schones Ding, Jelle und Christian #6 

bin mal wieder begeistert.

Ein paar Strandnixenbilder habt Ihr nicht zufällig gemacht. #c 

Ansonsten freue ich mich schon auf den nächsten gemeinsamen Angriff.

Ach nee, geht ja garnicht #q  Jelle muss ja schon wieder nach Norge.

Gernot #h


----------



## Tiffy (8. August 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche –  das erste Mal*

Schöner Bericht Jelle #6

Endlich liest man mal was von den Wolfsbarschen. War ja wohl ein klasse Einstand auf Sylt. Bin mal gespannt wie das klappt wenn Du ein paarmal dort warst und Dich eingefischt hast.

Wünsche schon mal viel Petri und bin gespannt auf weitere Berichte #h


----------



## BrassenHelge (8. August 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche –  das erste Mal*

Glückwunsch Jelle,
saubere Sache, feiner Bericht. Hätte echt nicht gedacht, daß man da gleich mehrere fangen würde.
Gruß Henning


----------



## Mark_NRW (8. August 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche –  das erste Mal*

Petri Heil! 
Schöne Wölfe hab ihr da gefangen.Ihr könnt auch auf die Steinpackung müßt ihr nur warten bis der Hafenmeister nach Hause geht:q .Aber der Vorteil ist, das das die ruhigste Ecke in Sylt ist, vom Tourismus her gesehn.


----------



## Lotte (8. August 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche –  das erste Mal*

moin-moin,

ein dickes petri auch von mir zu diesen tollen nachrichten!!! eventuell sollte ich es auch mal auf diese burschen probieren!!!


----------



## Mühle (8. August 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche –  das erste Mal*

Klasse Sache das! Ich hab bisher nur von den Klippen in der Bretagne mal welche gefangen. Könnte glatt ein Lieblingsfisch von mir werden, wenn ich öfter mal dran käme.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## havkat (8. August 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche –  das erste Mal*

Jelle is mein Held! #6

Wenn meine Sonne nächstes Mal watt von "Sylt" und "langes Wochende" faselt, ist meine Antwort:

"Aber gerne Maus! Wann geht´s denn los?" :q


----------



## detlefb (8. August 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche –  das erste Mal*

Ne Klasse Nummer Jelle #6  #6 

Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## HAL9000 (8. August 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche –  das erste Mal*

Tja,
so kann es gehen,wenn meine Boys losziehen.Fein gemacht....
Da nächste Mal fahre ich auf jedenfall mit
.....und wie war das mit dem "unaufdringlichen" Einheimischen?
da habe ich ja wieder sehr unentspannte Dinge gehört
Lieben Gruß aus dem Mefo-Headquarter Friesischestr. Thor


----------



## gerrifoto (11. August 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche –  das erste Mal*

Ich komm auch glatt mit.


----------



## Maddin (11. August 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche –  das erste Mal*

Wieso lese ich das hier erst jetzt?? Ne wirklich coole Aktion! #6 
Ich fahr mal kurz nach Sylt um zu gucken, ob da Wolfsbarsche sind.... |supergri


----------



## Fischbox (11. August 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche –  das erste Mal*

Saubere Sache Jelle #6 

Diese "ich will mal was probieren, es wäre doch gelacht wenn-Aktionen" sind einfach spitze wenn sie dann auch noch so geil funzen. #6


----------



## steve71 (13. August 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche –  das erste Mal*

Moin Jelle, 

auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Eurer Wolfsbarschbarschpremiere! Bericht & Fotos sind wie immer vom Feinsten! Da kribbelt es echt in den Fingern! 

Gruß Steve


----------



## Böx (13. August 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche –  das erste Mal*

Super Bericht! Endlich mal was über Wolfsbarsche

Noch ein kleiner Tipp für alle denen Sylt zu weit ist. An Hollands Molen beissen die Burschen auch hervorragend.

Habt ihr geflochtene oder mono gefischt?


----------



## Rausreißer (13. August 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche –  das erste Mal*

Immer noch ganz oben #6 
Der erste Bericht über Wolfsbarschfänge in der BRD im AB.
(Wenn ich mich nicht verlesen habe, Jungs  )

R.R. #h


----------



## Berat (20. August 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsche –  das erste Mal*

Ich werde jedes Jahr von der Familie nach Sylt geschleift. Dumpf in der Sonne brütend hatte ich Mitte Juli in Hörnum im Strandkorb gesesssen und meinen Widerwillen überwunden, es auch mal von der Hafenmole auf Makrele zu versuchen. Mein erster Fisch war ein Wolfsbarsch. Ich war etwas verdattert, weil ich nicht wusste was das war. Erst die Einheimischen klärten mich über die Geschichte mit den Wolfsbarschen auf. Ich hatte das auch schon dem Kollegen geschrieben, der nach Makrelenplätzen (von Land aus) fragte.


----------

